# Internal mail not allowed outside



## KeesieKees (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi folks,

We use email for internal company communication, we are small, just 1 server and we use windows 2003 server SBS.

The problem however is that everyone seems to be able to send mail to gmail, hotmail and all other external using our internal address. It is very problematic if someone send an email to a client(externally) which end with @company.local and if they send an email back it bounces.

For external emailling we have seperate emailaccount setup locally on computers that are allowed to do so. These accounts are not stored on exchange itself.

My problem is, how can I allow internal mail but disallow it to send outside.

If possible the most easy answer even it if it is not the nicest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

System Manager > Connectors > SMTP Connector > Properties and under restrict put in the users you don't want to be able to send out through Exchange. Test it on a single aco**** and then create a security group in AD for all the ones you wnat to restrict.


----------



## KeesieKees (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, the problem is that there is no SMTP connecter at that location. Only a POP3 COnnecter which is not configured.

If I go to the SYSTEM MANAGER->servers->MYSERVER->Protocols->SMTP I can see a default SMTP Virtual Server but there I can not find the options you suggested.


----------

